# My cable company wants me back!



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It took 26 months and two DBS providers, but I'm finally getting the inserts which say "go where satellite can't". I'm tempted to call and ask the following:
So, if I want just locals, you'll give to me free?
What's your DVR product, and can it hold 240 hours of recordings?
Can they give me three receivers and still have the bill be around $55?
The only channel that cable has that DBS doesn't is the "International Channel". What's apparently missing from my local cable lineup:
The Travel Channel
DIY
NASA
CNNfn/CNN International
Boomerang
Fine Living
Hallmark Channel
CNBC World
These are channels that either my mother or I watch on a regular basis, but as far as I can determine, local cable can't deliver those channels to me. The Travel Channel and Hallmark used to be carried too on the local cable system.

So, they say that cable delivers what satellite can't, and that you lose signal during the storms. This isn't Seattle after all.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Schedule a few installations and then don't show up.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> It took 26 months and two DBS providers, but I'm finally getting the inserts which say "go where satellite can't".


 I find the "go where satellite can't" to be funny since Satellite goes where Cable won't. Comcast has repeatedly refused to expand their lines down the road I live on because its not economically feasible even though there are at least 10 houses on the road and they all have some sort of satellite service.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Cable is just trying to stop the bleeding. They've screwed people over for so many years and now it's starting to hurt them so they're begging people to give them another chance. I wouldn't do it even if they charged me less than satellite (which I know they can't do for my setup).


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

I just got a post card from Adelphia here, Digital Cable with DVR for $5.00 /mo for 5 months. They're hurting!


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

durl said:


> Cable is just trying to stop the bleeding. They've screwed people over for so many years and now it's starting to hurt them so they're begging people to give them another chance. I wouldn't do it even if they charged me less than satellite (which I know they can't do for my setup).


It will be a cold day in hell before I go back, regardless of subscription fees. (Hope Charlie doesn't hear that!!). I've never run into an outfit that was less concerned about its customers, at least the cable companies I've had to work with.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

Cable is good for high-speed Internet. I'm not too sure of the so-called demand for vidoe-on-demand services. And pay-per-view -- well, satellite also has that. Cable is good for convenience -- a house of four people, three or more TVs, and standard cable on each TV (without paying additional fees beyond one).

I think the real reason satellite isn't ahead of cable is because it intimidates many. The mirroring fees need to go away. And satellite needs to challenge cable on high-speed Internet service (delivered at a similar, or better, cost).

The war wages on.

And consumers' choice(s) is&#8230;_personal_.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

DS0816 said:


> I think the real reason satellite isn't ahead of cable is because it intimidates many. The mirroring fees need to go away. And satellite needs to challenge cable on high-speed Internet service (delivered at a similar, or better, cost).


 The best chance for sat to have high-speed Internet is what Dish is doing now, Partnering with the telecos (the other evil empire). I don't see how sat can ever have a decent Internet service via sat.


----------



## amit5roy5 (Mar 4, 2004)

Cable has good deals in the Fremont, CA area right now. I'd go back.  Since they don't have that once a customer, always a customer policy.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A sad story, oft told...

_"He said he loved you and would show his love by giving you a little bill. Now you have a big bill. Where is his love now? You're alone now, and stuck with a great big bill. He lied to you and your embarrassment is almost too much to bear."_


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

From the week after we canceled cable, to this day we still get 'we want your business back' postcards and flyers in the mail, at least once every two weeks. It's always save 50% on Road Runner, 70 channels of analog cable for $29.99, which includes the award winning R News (  ), try digital cable and get a free HBO duffel bag, the list goes on and on. My mom has called a few times and asked them to stop sending us their crap, but they continue to do so. 

At least they send them out so we receive them at a convenient time of the week. I’d say off hand, about 80% of the SPAM we get from TW comes on Tuesdays. Only reason I know this is because Wednesday is garbage day. On Tuesdays after I get home from work I take out the garbage then check the mail, if it says Time Warner it immediately gets walked to the other side of the driveway and put in the can.


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm still yet to get a card from my former cable company asking for me to come back. Not that I would go back if they did send me one.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Comcast Chattanooga here has a decent lineup, however at this time their is no VOD, DVR or cable phone service. The only advantage I feel that Comcast here has is their internet bundling, DSL is not available at my house, it would cost me $57.95/mo unless I also subbed to Limited Basic Cable TV for $9/mo, which would actually reduce the total price to $51.95/mo by doing this. The following is the Comcast Chattanooga line up:

LB = Limited Basic $9 channels 2 -13
EB = Expanded Basic $37.76 includes channels 2-16, 24-46 and 57-78.
VP = Value Pack –only available as part of Preferred Service $43.75, which include channels 2 - 78.
D+ = Digital Plus $58.70 – all digital packages include Preferred Service, 40 digital networks, 53 Music Choice audio music channels, iepg, digital box, universal remote control, access to PPV and seasonal sports 
Packages.
Digital Silver $70.70 choice of 1 set of Premium channels.
Digital Gold $82.50 includes choice of 2 sets of premium channels.
Digital Platinum $93.00 includes all 5 sets of premium channels.
HD upgrade $5.00 – High definition in included in respective package with HD upgrade.
P = Premium channels
HDP = High Definition Premium channels included in respective package.
A La Carte Premium
HBO – 12 channels - $13.00
Cinemax –11 channels - $13.00
Showtime – 10 channels - $13.00
TMC – 4 channels - $13.00
Starz –8 channels $11.95
CL = Cable Latino – 10 channels - $7.00

Indemand PPV movies $4.49
Adult PPV $11.95

Cable Internet added to any cable TV package = $42.95
Cable Internet without cable TV = $57.95

Equipment
STB $4.10
Universal remote control $0.30
Cable Guard $0.39

Channel Line up 
2 LB	WB (NATIONAL) -- WFLI – Cleveland
3 LB	CABLE EDUCATION CHANNEL -- EDUCATION/GOVERNMENT
4 LB	NBC (NATIONAL) -- WRCB-TV CHATTANOOGA
5 LB	PBS -- WTCI-TV CHATTANOOGA
6 LB	WGN
7 LB	TBS SUPERSTATION
8 LB	QVC
9 LB	IND (INDEPENDENT) -- WELF-TV DALTON
10 LB	ABC -- WTVC-TV CHATTANOOGA
11 LB	FOX -- WDSI-TV CHATTANOOGA
12 LB	PBS -- WCLP-TV CHATTANOOGA
13 LB	CBS (NATIONAL) -- WDEF-TV CHATTANOOGA
14 EB	CNN
15 EB TNT - TURNER NETWORK TELEVISION
16 EB NICKELODEON
18 VP	PAX TV -- 
19 VP	AMC - AMERICAN MOVIE CLASSICS
20 VP	DISCOVERY CHANNEL
21 VP	ANIMAL PLANET
22 VP	HGTV - HOME & GARDEN TELEVISION
23 VP	TV LAND
24 EB USA NETWORK
25 EB MTV
26 EB A&E - ARTS & ENTERTAINMENT
27 EB	COMCAST SPORTS SOUTH
28 EB ESPN
29 EB	ESPN 2
30 EB	VH1
31 EB	ABC FAMILY CHANNEL
32 EB	WEATHER CHANNEL
33 EB	FOX SPORTS NET
34 EB	CARTOON NETWORK
35 EB	E! ENTERTAINMENT TELEVISION
36 EB	GSN
37 EB	LIFETIME
38 EB	CNN HEADLINE NEWS
39 EB	HSN - HOME SHOPPING NETWORK
40 EB	DISCOVERY HEALTH
41 EB	TLC - THE LEARNING CHANNEL
42 EB	FX
43 EB	INSPIRATIONAL NETWORK
44 EB	SPIKE TV
45 EB	CMT - COUNTRY MUSIC TELEVISION
46 EB	LEASED ACCESS -- 
48 VP	STYLE
49 VP	COMEDY CENTRAL
50 VP	TCM - TURNER CLASSIC MOVIES
51 VP	GOLF CHANNEL
52 VP	SCI-FI CHANNEL
53 VP	COURT TV
54 VP	HISTORY CHANNEL
55 VP	BRAVO
56 VP	TURNER SOUTH
57 EB	BET- BLACK ENTERTAINMENT TELEVISION
58 EB	FOOD NETWORK
59 EB	FOX NEWS CHANNEL
60 EB	MSNBC
61 EB	CNBC
64 EB	HALLMARK CHANNEL
69 EB	SHOP AT HOME
70 EB	OUTDOOR LIFE NETWORK
75 EB	SPEED CHANNEL
76 EB	C-SPAN
77 EB	C-SPAN 2
78 EB	TV GUIDE CHANNEL
101 D+	WEATHERSCAN LOCAL
102 D+	ESPNEWS
105 D+	C-SPAN 3
109 D+	NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC CHANNEL
110 D+	THE SCIENCE CHANNEL
111 D+	DISCOVERY TIMES
112 D+	DISCOVERY WINGS
113 D+	DISCOVERY HOME CHANNEL
114 D+	BBC AMERICA
120 D+	SOAP NET
130 D+	DISCOVERY KIDS
131 D+	NOGGIN
132 D+	NICK TOO
133 D+	GAS - NICK GAMES & SPORTS
134 D+	WAM!
135 D+	TOON DISNEY
136 D+	DISNEY CHANNEL
140 D+	MTV 2
141 D+	MTV ESPAÑOL
142 D+	MTV JAMS
144 D+	VH1 CLASSIC
145 D+	VH1 SOUL
146 D+	VH1 COUNTRY
150 D+	ENCORE EAST
151 D+	ENCORE WEST
152 D+	ENCORE ACTION EAST
153 D+	ENCORE ACTION WEST
154 D+	ENCORE MYSTERY EAST
155 D+	ENCORE MYSTERY WEST
156 D+	ENCORE LOVE STORIES EAST
157 D+	ENCORE LOVE STORIES WEST
158 D+	ENCORE TRUE STORIES EAST
159 D+	ENCORE TRUE STORIES WEST
160 D+	ENCORE WESTERNS EAST
161 D+	ENCORE WESTERNS WEST
162 D+	G4techTV
165 D+	SUNDANCE CHANNEL EAST
166 D+	SUNDANCE CHANNEL WEST
170 D+	FLIX EAST
171 D+	FLIX WEST
202 HD	ESPN HD
206 HD	INHD
207 HD	INHD2 
211 HD	NBC HD -- WRCB
212 HD	CBS HD -- WDEF
228 HDP HBO EAST HDTV
233 HDP CINEMAX HD
238 HDP SHOWTIME EAST HDTV
248 HDP STARZ! HD
301 P	HBO EAST
302 P	HBO 2 EAST
303 P	HBO SIGNATURE EAST
304 P	HBO FAMILY EAST
305 P	HBO COMEDY EAST
306 P	HBO WEST
307 P	HBO 2 WEST
308 P	HBO SIGNATURE WEST
309 P	HBO FAMILY WEST
310 P	HBO ZONE EAST
311 P	HBO LATINO EAST
312 P	HBO LATINO WEST
320 P	CINEMAX EAST
321 P	MORE MAX EAST
322 P	CINEMAX WEST
323 P	MORE MAX WEST
324 P	ACTION MAX EAST
325 P	THRILLER MAX EAST
326 P	ACTION MAX WEST
327 P	WMAX EAST
328 P	@MAX EAST
329 P	5 STAR MAX EAST
330 P	OUTER MAX EAST
340 P	SHOWTIME EAST
341 P	SHOWTIME TOO EAST
342 P	SHOWTIME SHOWCASE EAST
343 P	SHOWTIME WEST
344 P	SHOWTIME TOO WEST
345 P	SHOWTIME SHOWCASE WEST
346 P	SHOWTIME BEYOND EAST
347 P	SHOWTIME EXTREME EAST
348 P	SHOWTIME EXTREME WEST
349 P	SHOWTIME BEYOND WEST
350 P	TMC - THE MOVIE CHANNEL EAST
351 P	TMC - THE MOVIE CHANNEL
352 P	TMC - THE MOVIE CHANNEL XTRA EAST
353 P	TMC - THE MOVIE CHANNEL XTRA WEST
370 P	STARZ! EAST
371 P	STARZ! THEATER EAST
372 P	BLACK STARZ! EAST
373 P	STARZ! FAMILY EAST
374 P	STARZ! CINEMA EAST
375 P	STARZ! KIDS
376 P	STARZ! WEST
380 P	STARZ! CINEMA WEST
401 D+	SHOWCASE (DIGITAL MUSIC)
402 D+	TODAY'S COUNTRY (DIGITAL MUSIC)
403 D+	CLASSIC COUNTRY (DIGITAL MUSIC)
404 D+	AMERICANA (DIGITAL MUSIC)
405 D+	BLUEGRASS (DIGITAL MUSIC)
406 D+	R&B AND HIP-HOP (DIGITAL MUSIC)
407 D+	CLASSIC R&B (DIGITAL MUSIC)
08 D+	SMOOTH R&B (DIGITAL MUSIC)
409 D+	RAP (DIGITAL MUSIC)
410 D+	METAL (DIGITAL MUSIC)
411 D+	ROCK (DIGITAL MUSIC)
412 D+	POWER ROCK (DIGITAL MUSIC)
413 D+	CLASSIC ROCK (DIGITAL MUSIC)
414 D+	ALTERNATIVE ROCK (DIGITAL MUSIC)
415 D+	ELECTRONICA (DIGITAL MUSIC)
416 D+	DANCE (DIGITAL MUSIC)
417 D+	PROGRESSIVE (DIGITAL MUSIC)
418 D+	SOFT ROCK (DIGITAL MUSIC)
419 D+	HIT LIST (DIGITAL MUSIC)
420 D+	PARTY FAVORITES (DIGITAL MUSIC)
421 D+	80's (DIGITAL MUSIC)
422 D+	NEW WAVE (DIGITAL MUSIC)
423 D+	70's (DIGITAL MUSIC)
424 D+	SOLID GOLD OLDIES (DIGITAL MUSIC)
425 D+	SINGERS & STANDARDS (DIGITAL MUSIC)
426 D+	BIG BAND & SWING (DIGITAL MUSIC)
427 D+	EASY LISTENING (DIGITAL MUSIC)
428 D+	SMOOTH JAZZ (DIGITAL MUSIC)
429 D+	JAZZ (DIGITAL MUSIC)
430 D+	BLUES (DIGITAL MUSIC)
431 D+	REGGAE (DIGITAL MUSIC)
432 D+	SOUNDSCAPES (DIGITAL MUSIC)
433 D+	CLASSICAL MASTERPIECES (DIGITAL MUSIC)
434 D+	OPERA (DIGITAL MUSIC)
435 D+	LIGHT CLASSICAL (DIGITAL MUSIC)
436 D+	SHOW TUNES (DIGITAL MUSIC)
437 D+	CONTEMPORARY CHRISTIAN (DIGITAL MUSIC)
438 D+	GOSPEL (DIGITAL MUSIC)
439 D+	FOR KIDS ONLY (DIGITAL MUSIC)
440 D+	SOUNDS OF THE SEASONS (DIGITAL MUSIC)
441 D+	MUSICA LATINA (DIGITAL MUSIC)
442 D+	SALSA MERENGUE (DIGITAL MUSIC)
443 D+	ROCK 'EN ESPANOL (DIGITAL MUSIC)
444 D+	LATIN LOVE SONGS (DIGITAL MUSIC)
445 D+	MEXICANA (DIGITAL MUSIC)
450 D+	LATIN CONTEMPORARY
451 D+	ROCK 'EN ESPANOL (DIGITAL MUSIC)
452 D+	SALSA
453 D+	TEJANO
454 D+	LATIN JAZZ
455 D+	REGIONAL MEXICAN
456 D+	MUSICA OF THE AMERICAS
457 D+	FIESTA TROPICAL (CANALES)
501 - 531COMCAST iN DEMAND PAY PER VIEW
524 – 530 NASCAR in Car
700 –705 ESPN Game Plan and Full Court
544	PLAYBOY(ADULT)
545	SPICE(ADULT)
546	SPICE 2(ADULT)
547 PLEASURE
601 CL	DISCOVERY EN ESPANOL
602 CL	CNN EN ESPAÑOL
603 CL	FOX SPORTS WORLD EN ESPANOL
604 CL	TOON DISNEY ESPANOL
605 CL	MTV ESPAÑOL
606 CL	VH UNO
607 CL	Telemundo INTERNACIONAL -- 
608 CL	CINELATINO
609 CL	HISPANIC TELEVISION NETWORK
610 CL	HTV MUSICA
750 – 761 NBA League Pass


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Why would you think I'm interested in 8 bandwidth-wasting screen pages of your local cable listings?

I'm not.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Nick said:


> Why would you think I'm interested in 8 bandwidth-wasting screen pages of your local cable listings?
> 
> I'm not.


Because I was bord.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

> Because I was bord.


Bord? "You will be assimiliated when I *yawn* get around to it."


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> It's always save 50% on Road Runner, 70 channels of analog cable for $29.99, which includes the award winning R News (  ), try digital cable and get a free HBO duffel bag, the list goes on and on.


 R News? Is that a local news service? Let me guess they arent award winning.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

R News is a Time Warner cable only news channel that's on the TW Rochester line up. It was introduced a few years after I left cable. From what I've seen it's not that great, and they do nothing be rehash stories over and over, but then again they do focus on the Western NY/Finger Lake Region, one of the most boring areas on earth. 

http://www.rnews.com


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> R News is a Time Warner cable only news channel that's on the TW Rochester line up. It was introduced a few years after I left cable. From what I've seen it's not that great, and they do nothing be rehash stories over and over, but then again they do focus on the Western NY/Finger Lake Region, one of the most boring areas on earth.


Must be where this thread is from. 

Just send me that cool must-have one-of-a-kind HBO duffle bag. :tongue-in-cheek:

Otherwise, I'm bord, board, bored also.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Hey, I like channel lists. But then again, I like watching Gong Show reruns.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

carload said:


> Hey, I like channel lists. But then again, I like watching Gong Show reruns.


I guess we both must be mentally ill, because I like them too  . I enjoy comparing what cable systems in different parts of the country offer and how much they charge to compare with what D*, E*, and V* have to offer.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sheesh!  Both of you need to get a life.

My cableco called me today - woke me up from a perfectly good nap telemarketing something or other (definitely not their non-existent never gonna happen HD channels). I didn't bother to find out. I told her to take me off their call list and hung up.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If you guys are interested here's what my Time Warner in my area offers. Under channel list select Erie. All line ups from the various areas should be the same aside from locals. My area only gets Buffalo locals since I'm 15 miles from Buffalo and 50 miles from Rochester, but some areas get both Buffalo and Rochester locals. Most of the metro Buffalo area is serverd by Adelphia, but my town is the Adelphia/TW boarder.

http://www.twrochester.com/programming

BTW- Nick do you want The Sorpranos t-shirt too?  I love how Time Warner tries to give us a bunch of thank you gifts hoping you'll display them in public and act as free advertisements for their products and programming.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"If you guys are interested..."_

Not really.

_"BTW- Nick do you want The Sorpranos t-shirt too?"_

Not really.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

If you ever get one of those brochures from a cable company, do yourself a favor and tear it up. 

I am currently a cable customer, but will be coming back to Echostar very soon, possibly in a few days..whenever I can get an installer to come. Granted, I fell for one of those brochures in the mail. It even gave me 3 months of free PPV movies, but that was not true since the company goofed up and I ended up paying for movies that dropped out after half way.

I am paying 114/month for Digital Cable with HBO. I had enough and decided that once and for all......cable can stick it where the sun dont shine. I figured that Charlie would appreciate my business much more than my local cable company (which is Insight Communications).


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Okay...update time.  I am going to finally be back to Dish on Wednesday the first of December. Still seeing those annoying commercials by Insight's spokeswoman who keeps counting down her 'Insights'. She's so annoying that repeated viewings will make anybody go to satellite. As much as I find those spots irritating, Id recommend Insight to keep playing them over and over again.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

Actually I went for one of Time Warner Cable's "get off satellite" promotions a few years ago. They offered me their digital package at $24/mo I think with guaranteed no price increase for 2 years. (they didn't any DVR and their digital still required "receivers" in other rooms for the digital channels). They honored the deal and on the month after the end of 2 years they raised my rate by about a 1/3. Needless to say, I went back to Dish. It saved us some money for a couple of years, but its not as good as satellite. 

Oh and rain fade? True, we would lose satellite occasionally. But we also lost cable a few times too - electric still on, cable off.


----------



## CrankyYankee (Feb 19, 2003)

A previous poster states...The only channel that cable has that DBS doesn't is the "International Channel".


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Taht amy possibly be areference to HIS cable system.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

MY wife and I are temporally living in separate home's, we were originally going to put in a SuperDish at the rental home she is currently living in and keep the account in my name and share it, however their were too many big trees in the yard of the rental house to get a signal from the E* satellite's so she went with digital cable their. I have noticed that the analog channels especially the locals are a little grainy and some times when it rains they get very grainy, so at least here rain seams to effect cable too, it may not go off completely but the picture is effected by the weather. 

She was able to get Preferred Basic, digital cable, and HBO the first month for $9.95, then she will drop HBO, but with 2 digital box's it will cost $65.65/mo. I am paying just $49.99/mo for AT180w/locals. For just $64.95 we could get AT180w/locals, 3 receivers with one being an DVR from E*. Once I move in with my wife at the rental house I plan on upgrading one of the digital box's to a DVR which will add an additional $9.99/mo, needless to say once we are done refurbishing the house that we own and I am still currently living in we will be going back to E*. Lets see, hard choice, remain living separate from my wife and daughter and keeping E* or moving in with them in the nice rental house and putting up with Comcast cable for a year or two, this is a hard choice .

In addition to the better pq that I get with E*, I also like the epg and see through brouse and info on E* much better then digital cable. I also like the channel line up a little better with E*, Comcast digital has 2 feeds of each of the Encore channels except for Wam along with duel feeds of Flix and Sundance, E* only has 1 and Comcast has some extra MTV and VH1 channels, however E* has channels that Comcast does not have like the Travel channel, History International and Biography channel not on Comcast that I watch a lot, and I like having TMC, TMC Xtra, FMC and IFC in AT180 better then Flix and Sundance.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Excuse Me Cable doesnt provide enough I mean for where I live Charter They Dont have Comcast Sportsnet West and NBA TV Plus with My Wrestling on Spike TV I can watch it eariler as far as Im concerned We should all give cable the cold shoulder.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Cable does do something that satellite doesn't, what you ask? How about increasing rates by at least 10 Percent per year.

TW in our area just increased their regular rate by more than $5.00 per month again as well as totally remove the local RSN, want Digital, add another $13.00 per month including Digital Box rental, want a DVR add another 9.95 per month. My parents just jumped to Dish.

Their TW special rate just ended, their subscription for Digital Cable, DVR and HBO with franchise fees and TAX $92 per month BEFORE the price increase and no Road Runner service. Over $92 per month for one Digital box and DVR Analog and digital service with HBO what a joke, Hell I could have Everything package and DVR and Superstations for the same price.

Sure, "Only Cable Can", can rip you off that is. Maybe they should offer a reasonable subscription charge instead of all of the monthly or yearly specials for new subs. Why should the current subs rates subsidize new subs cheap rates?

I'm a proud satellite sub. This coming May for over 8 years. I have saved at least 10 dollars per month and in fact at least 15 dollars per month over the last 5 years by the Robber baron TW cable company. I can't understand why cable subs in our area don't drop TW like a hot brick. High rates, poor quality reception of the analog channels. Ooh, I know a "real" local Weather forecast on the Weather Channel, and the same 30 minute RNews news cast for 12 hours plus per day. 

What does Dish give me, lets see. Dolby Digital sound, better quality picture, cheaper service price and several channels TW doesn't offer.

John


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I hear ya John. A bunch of people where I work are in the TW service area as well and have been complaining about the rate hikes. To my surprise, a few of them actually watch RNews, believe it or not. Our janitor has everything from TW, top tier digital package, Road Runner, Digital Phone, DVR and an extra 2 or 3 Explorer 2100s, with franchise fees and tax, his bill is just over $200 a month. The SA8000 DVR is nothing special, and the 2100s are crappy. I currently just get Road Runner from Time Warner. I’m under the $29.95 for a year promo, then after that it goes up to $45. Unless something drastic happens to DirecTV, they’ll (TW) never see my business when it comes to TV service.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I second that John. I have had Dish for 8 years in January and I had TWC here in Beaumont, Texas before. I presently have Road Runner from TWC and because of it I can still get the basic cable pack for free. ( They couldn't get my Road Runner to work without taking the block off the line, so the cable company just left it on. The cable guy saw the 2 /Dish500 sat dishes and he said" well we know you have satellite and you aren't watching cable. ")

I have cable still run through out the house and I can see the quality of their analog signal on my hd 57" Toshiba tv in my livingroom. It Sucks. It is grainey , staticky and sometimes their is a nice line down the side of the screen. I tried their digital cable box about 3 years ago ,but kept Dish too. It looked just as bad with the s-video output of the cable box as it does with the cable run directly to my coax of my tv. Oh yeah , they just went up on their price AGAIN! I presently have 2 /721 dual tuner dvrs along with my 921 dual tuner hd dvr. TWC wants over $9.00 per digital box to do the same thing I have with Dish. That is $36.00 for cable vs $9.98 for Dish. 

I know no reason why people stay with cable unless it is the hd local stations like Houston TWC has. Now I could see using the cable for hd locals if I could feed them to my 921 dvr to record them. But only till Satellite gets them up their too.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> I hear ya John. I currently just get Road Runner from Time Warner. I'm under the $29.95 for a year promo, then after that it goes up to $45. Unless something drastic happens to DirecTV, they'll (TW) never see my business when it comes to TV service.


Steve,

I have a heads up for you. I had Road Runner service as well, as you might know TW charges $45.99 for Non Cable Subs for Road Runner.

Now the rub, you can subscribe to Earthlink High Speed. You keep your same Cable Modem and get the same bandwidth, the only two things that change is your Email address (to an Earthlink domain name) and the price for service. $41.95 per month (4 Dollars less), and you keep getting the same TW billing and account Number.

BTW, Earthlink always has special rates for new subs, right now new Earthlink High Speed subs get the first 3 months for $19.99, after that it goes to the regular $41.95 rate.

John


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I know no reason why people stay with cable unless it is the hd local stations like Houston TWC has. Now I could see using the cable for hd locals if I could feed them to my 921 dvr to record them. But only till Satellite gets them up their too.


Mike,

The new satellite Home viewers act just passed congress and is waiting for Bush to sign it.

I would watch the Charlie chat next month if I were you. In the new legislation is the ability for Dish to offer you a national Network HD feed for each network if you subscribe to the Dish Local into Local service, until Dish has your local HD affiliates up.

Again, Dish will have the ability to offer National HD feeds to current Local into Local subs the question becomes if Dish will be able to get retransmission consent with affiliates to carry each Network in HD.

John


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

My cable company tried to talk me out of leaving back in August when I dumped them for DISH.

Their offer was almost too good to pass up: I could upgrade to Digital Cable for...the regular price! But the deal got even better: as an existing customer, they wouldn't charge me the $99 installation fee; they'd only charge me $75. When faced with a deal like that, DISH's free equipment and free installation looks downright silly.

The saddest part is that he sincerely thought he was doing my a favor with that offer. :lol:


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

i like sports so i may goto comcast or Direct if Charlie doesnt get off his fat ass


----------



## robfwb (Jul 11, 2004)

The only channel I watch is boomerang. Not offered by my cable company. That and a few "less buggy" channels.

TV is getting to the point where it's getting old. Nothing but endless ads and bugs.

Rob

http://www.robfwb.com - the chat room IS open!


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

groomsy said:


> i like sports so i may goto comcast or Direct if Charlie doesnt get off his fat ass


Chad,

Question what are either Dish or DirecTV for that matter to do if Comcast refusest to negotiate the carriage of Comcast's own RSN.

Since Comcast distribute their Cable Channel via Ground Based means they are NOT required by the FCC to offer their channel to ANY other provider and nothing short of a change in the law will change that.

So what does having Charlie get off his rear have anything to do with getting Comcast's RSN on satellite TV either DirecTV or Dish?

John


----------

